# Google not working on IE or Firefox



## gr8dad (Dec 31, 2009)

I am trying to fix a problem with Google. It will not open from IE (any version) or Firefox. When an attempt to open Google is made it tries and then sends out an error message "The connection has timed out, the server at Google is taking too long to respond" 

This message only occurs on one of my machines on the same network. I can be attached to Google from a different system, but not from this particular laptop. It's and HP 6730b running XP. It did work before, but has not worked for a few months. This one has me stumped. Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Daveskater (Nov 15, 2009)

What have you done so far to try and fix this problem?

One thing to try would be to go to DNS Stuff and use their Traceroute tool (in the bottom half of the page). With that you can see where the connection is failing.

Also try clicking this link: http://72.14.209.104/ and see if the page loads.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

on that machine - switch off any firewalls that may be blocking

goto 
Start
RUN ( in vista use the search box)
cmd
ping google.com

does that time out on provide a reply ?


----------



## gr8dad (Dec 31, 2009)

The "request time out" comes up after the 10th hop. The address on that hop is 64.210.12.226. This is a computer that is on the same network as several other computers and all of them go a seperate route and able to get onto Google. I can get him on the Google page by typing the 209.85.225.105, but none of the services work. It appears his system is being routed a different route, but all is the same in everyone's set-up. 

When I did a tracerout in DNSSTUFF it is stating the google.com router did not respond. Go figure. I am certainly stumped. Any more help or ideas would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> I can get him on the Google page by typing the 209.85.225.105, but none of the services work.


sounds like a DNS issue - whats the setup for DNS on his PC 
post an ipconfig /all

not sure of the tracerout - perhaps you could post that here to

i'll move to networking you may get more response


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Try these simple tests.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous IPCONFIG command output! Do NOT type <computer_IP_address> into the command, that won't work. Also, the < and > in the text is to identify the parameters, they are also NOT used in the actual commands.

Do NOT include the <> either, they're just to identify the values for substitution.

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 74.125.45.100

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above. _(For Vista/Win7, the IPv4 Address)_

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------

